# Rigs or Spur



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Heading out Sunday Night, would you go to the rigs or to the Spur?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck. If it was me, it would be the Elbow-nipple area, no question! The sat services I look at all show yuck water at the rigs till you get out to Nakika (might as well be Venezuela!) with blue, blue green water from Nipple to Elbow. Maybe a few more folks that went yesterday will chime in before you leave.

Good luck

MScontender


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

? is what are you looking to catch? the better water is definalty between the nipple and elbow although the spurs water was full of life saturday as for the rigstalked to a friend that made it to the ram and around the surrounding rigs and he said it was dead couple of dolphin and a few crashing tunas all small. said it was a waste of a trip,maybe someone did better though cause you never know unless you go .my opinion is sword fish at night and run out farther past the spur cause if you plan on going to the rigs thats usaully a 80+ mile run i would head south80+ and find some of that beautiful water and who knows what you might tie into


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Go south-try dumping grounds and east to the spur. Good Luck


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Todd, 

the rigs sucked. chocolate brown water no tuna. I did not go east but heard of some great action south of the elbow to the spur. good luck.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the help. If I do anything I will post up a report!


----------

